# Opinions on these light choices...



## BirdofPrey (Sep 7, 2011)

I posted a question about lighting on my SCAG mower in a subsection but realized its likely to not be seen by many so I figured I'd ask the question in a different way. I've done some digging and have found some lights I'm considering purchasing for my mower next spring. If possible, those with some knowledge on the subject, give me your opinion on my choices.

First off, since its night, cold, windy, and raining, I'm not going to have a pic of my mower so I'll just post a pic of one like it. 







Now, the factory lighting system is a dual halogen kit that runs 35watts a piece. I looked at this set up on a demo model at the dealer. It runs low down on the chassis. Right away I don't like that. I often times mow some really tall stuff and I'll just have a ton of glare with zero view of what is up ahead of me (LOOK OUT FOR THAT TREE!!!). I didn't get to see how bright they were but a friend of mine has 35watt halogens under his bumper on his truck and I must say that I was not impressed by those.

What I would LIKE to do is find a light(s) that I can mount to the roll bar (seen in the picture above).

So, I've got a few links to different lights. The first two are the ones I'm most interested in at this time but I've also found a few others too. If you don't mind, look over them and let me know what you think of my finds.

First choice http://www.4wheelparts.com/Lighting-and-Lighting-Accessories/4-E-Series-LED-Lightbar-by-Rigid-Industries.aspx?t_c=14&t_s=448&t_pt=101155&t_pl=102686&t_pn=RIG10411

This is my current fave. TONS of light, a flood AND spot pattern, and could do everything I want with one light. I want a lot of flood but need a little throw because when mowing an open area I run full open which is 8 to 9 mph. Another plus is tha tthe design itself lends itself to easy mounting on the bar.

Second choice is same company, just smaller (and cheaper) light. I'm just not sure it will have the pattern I need/want.

http://www.amazon.com/Vision-XIL-80-XMITTER-Euro-Light/dp/B001ANEGK6/ref=sr_1_24?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1315371664&sr=1-24


So what do you think?

If you are asking "why are you mowing at night?" Pretty simple really. I work 12 hours on midnight shift. On my days off, I tend to operate on roughly the same schedule. Plus, with the summer heat, its nice to mow at night sometimes to avoid the blazing sun.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmmm... this is odd. First, it double posted. Second, it cut off a lot of my post. Oh well, this is close enough to what I wanted to ask.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 7, 2011)

If you really need giant light-up-everything lighting, skip the LEDs and go HID; your solution is somewhere on this page - these lights are available with simple magnetic mounts and a 12 volt cord if you don't want to permanently mount anything, and a single unit will light an entire hillside, so bright they're not street legal..


----------



## BirdofPrey (Sep 7, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> If you really need giant light-up-everything lighting, skip the LEDs and go HID; your solution is somewhere on this page - these lights are available with simple magnetic mounts and a 12 volt cord if you don't want to permanently mount anything, and a single unit will light an entire hillside, so bright they're not street legal..


 
Wow! While I'd love to have one of those on the mower, they are WAY out of my price range. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 7, 2011)

That particular manufacturer has some basic car mount models in the $330 range; I'm not an off-road HID guy, some other folks might chime in with some less expensive solutions..


----------

